# How do I know if I have a tubeless set up?



## JT20 (May 25, 2015)

BRAND NEW to mountain biking. Just got a new bike (gift). Has WTB speed disc i19 29" rims and Tioga psycho genius 29 tires. How do I know if this is tubeless? Remove the tire? Thanks!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

99% chance it is NOT tubeless. You don't have to fully remove the tire. Just deflate it, and use your fingers to pry the bead of the tire away from the rim. If you see a tube, it is not tubeless. If you see no tube, plus sealant residue, it is tubeless.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

The rim is tubeless ready. Not sure about the tires. But chances are slim that it's already tubeless.


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

If the valve stem has no nut on it, it's probably not tubeless.


----------



## JT20 (May 25, 2015)

Thanks. You're right, it has a tube.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I have yet to see a new bike that comes set up tubeless. any rim and tire should work with a tube, so most manufacturers sell bikes with tubes in them. it should be pretty easy to set that up tubeless though.


----------



## DriverB (Apr 29, 2014)

Get some rim tape and sealant as long as your tires are compliant and set it up tubeless yourself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

One of the things that dissuaded me from going tubeless for a while is that it's not supposed to store brilliantly well. If I was a manufacturer, I wouldn't ship any bikes already converted, even if I chose the rim and stock tire to convert well.


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

yeah most new bikes that come tubeless would have had it done at point of sale. I am having a 2015 stumpjumper fsr evo being built up for me now including custom wheels for my weight, that was givin as an option but as i'm having slicks put on and knobblies only for weekend warrior stuff I'm sticking with tubes.


----------

